# Will this jacket keep me warm enough?



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes, it will be warm enough, although the site is a scam.
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/buy-sell-snowboard-equipment/4254-tightboards-consumer-fraud-alert.html


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> Yes, it will be warm enough, although the site is a scam.
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/buy-sell-snowboard-equipment/4254-tightboards-consumer-fraud-alert.html


Ah, Thanks alot man!

But are tightboards & boardparadise the same thing? Because I was plannin on ordering from boardparadise :/


EDIT: Well geez, looks like from what i've read boardparadise owns them so looks like i'll have to find a different place to order from


----------



## In search for I (Dec 14, 2008)

Try these, I order from these all the time and they all carry Sessions and have outlet sites.


The House Snowboards Snowboard Boots Bindings Clothing

Skis, Snowboards, Wakeboards, and Apparel | evo

Dogfunk.com: Snowboarding Clothing and Gear from Burton, Volcom, DC Shoe Co., RVCA, Nixon, Oakley, Vans, Reef, DAKINE, Forum, and Zoo York


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

In search for I said:


> Try these, I order from these all the time and they all carry Sessions and have outlet sites.
> 
> 
> The House Snowboards Snowboard Boots Bindings Clothing
> ...


Hey, thanks alot man!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

EVO is quality too. 

There are a few guys that have representation on this site who are honest too.

I know I will get crap for this one but Sierra Snowboard is legit. Their forum campaigns can get annoying, but overall they are good guys and their heart is in the right place. 

Porter's Tahoe is one of the most core shops around. Chappy is a good guy and comes on the site here and there. If you need something specific hit them up.

and finally last but definitely not least is Suburban Blend. Our very own Suburban Blend runs, manages, owns, or at least hangs out at this shop. He gives pretty good advice and has been hanging around the site since it first started to take off. 

Any of these guys


----------

